# CENSORSHIP AT TRAVIS A.F.B.?



## Spr.Earl (1 May 2004)

I forgot to mention that this web site is a whistle blower site for the members of U.S. Forces and all info is kept in confidence.
It‘s very interesting what goes on.   

RETIRED MASTER SGT HANDCUFFED
HELD IN LOCKUP TWO HOURS AFTER
DRIVING ON BASE WITH
MILITARYCORRUPTION.COM SIGN ON 
BACK OF HIS CIVILIAN TRUCK â â€œ TOLD
WILL GET â Å“WARNING LETTERâ ? IN MAIL


Thousands of service members, especially the enlisted ranks and NCO's, appreciate and support this web site. We get complimentary e-mail all the time from bases across CONUS and around the world. 

But this is the first time we've heard one of our friends and readers has been arrested after driving onto a U.S. military installation with a MilitaryCorruption.com sign on the back of his civilian vehicle.

Retired USAF Master Sgt. Rich Giddens tells us Travis AFB/Wing Commander, Brig. Gen. Bradley Barker, â Å“apparently doesn't like the sign on the back of my truck.â ?

POSSIBLE â Å“CENSORSHIPâ ? AT TRAVIS?

We'll let Giddens tell you what happened:

â Å“Monday (March 29) when I took my 7 year-old son to school on base, the gate guards said 'there's a problem with your ID card.' They told me to pull over.

â Å“After about five minutes, a group of them came over and asked me to get out of my truck. They pulled little Ronald out and told me to 'turn around.' I asked if they were detaining me, what for and who issued the order?

â Å“Without stating why, they handcuffed me and hauled me over to their office. I didn't get excited and was very polite to all of them, but advised they 'check out MilitaryCorruption.com on the Internet, which was founded by a former general and retired Army major.' They were not amused.

â Å“I quickly learned that Gen. Baker ordered me detained, but no reason was given. They took me to a holding cell and then, after two hours, just as mysteriously let me go without charges. But I was told I'd get a WARNING LETTER in the mail. They didn't say what the subject was about. I asked if I was banned or barred from the base, and they said 'no.'

â Å“I noticed about then, the attitude of the security forces changed perceptibly. They seemed more friendly and less suspicious. They even apologized and gave me a ride back to my truck.

â Å“The crazy thing was, MilitaryCorruption.com got a lot more publicity by being parked several hours at the front gate with the sign facing all incoming traffic, than if they'd just let me drive in unimpeded!â ?

Giddens says he then got in his vehicle and drove onto the base without any further incident [as was reported by our friends over at ]www.gringoman.us.]

RETALIATION FOR EXERCISING â Å“FREE SPEECH?â ?

We asked the retired NCO why he thinks he was singled out for the â Å“bully boyâ ? treatment?

â Å“Baker may be angry by something I did last week. I drove onto base and saw all the media speaking to the SJA by the legal office. The Al-Halabi preliminary hearing was getting under way. So I seized a golden opportunity. I drove up, rolled down my window and yelled: 'Don't just listen to the government side. Read MilitaryCorruption.com!'

â Å“This severely embarrassed the leadership at Travis, because many reporters and TV crews were there. Later, outside the base, I saw a group of newsmen and handed them fliers directing them to your web site.

â Å“What's Gen. Baker going to do now? Crawl back to his office and abuse some enlisted guy because he can't muzzle a retired Air force NCO who knows his Constitutional Right to free speech? Some people are just soooooo sensitive.â ? 

AIR FORCE BRASS ANGRY AT OUR REPORTS

Actually, M/Sgt Giddens (ret.) only has part of the story. We hear from sources at Travis AFB, that Baker and the brass have their â Å“noses out of jointâ ? because MilitaryCorruption.com has been so critical lately about several â Å“womanizingâ ? USAF generals, and called on Secretary of Defense Donald Rumsfeld to fire, â Å“for cause,â ? Air Force Secretary James â Å“Bullfrogâ ? Roche.

While we didn't get everything we wanted - Roche is still around for the moment after withdrawing his name for consideration as the new Secretary of the Army â â€œ our Pentagon sources say the Bullfrog's tenure as Air Force chief may be coming to an end soon. 

With his bumbling and fumbling over the Air Force Academy sex scandal, alleged protection of â Å“fat cat and brass hatâ ? generals reportedly in trouble over chasing women in uniform [see our recent stories on USAF Gen. Lyle Koenig], the KC-135 tanker fiasco and other foul-ups, it won't be long before Roche's strong critic, Sen. John McCain (R-Arizona), has the satisfaction of seeing â Å“Bullfrogâ ? return to civilian life.

We will continue to report the truth â â€œ without fear or favor â â€œ about the U.S. Air Force, which has more complaints registered with us about misconduct, double-standards and outright corruption than all the other military branches combined.

Yes, it's time for Secretary Roche to leave! Our advice is, don't let the door hit you on the way OUT


  http://www.militarycorruption.com/giddens.htm


----------



## Spr.Earl (2 May 2004)

But Maj.Baker militarycorruption.com is not a politcal site but a whistle blower site for all U.S Military Members to promote good conduct with in your Forces.


----------



## Spr.Earl (2 May 2004)

OFFICER BUSTED IN DRUG CASE
FORMER NAVY PILOT CAUGHT TRYING
TO SMUGGLE â Å“ECSTASYâ ? ACROSS
BORDER FROM CANADA â â€œ FACES UP TO
FIVE YEARS IN PRISON


When Navy Lt. Alan Vaughn tried to drive across the United States-Canadian border at Blaine, Wash. the evening of Feb. 21, he hid a half-pound of powdered â Å“Ecstacyâ ? under his shirt.

But the authorities were ready for him. A tip had come in that Vaughn was smuggling illegal drugs in from Canada.

The former pilot, who flew P-3C Oriens out of the Naval Station at Whidbey Island, faces up to five years in prison when he's sentenced June 4 in U.S. federal court.

MilitaryCorruption.com has learned this isn't the first time Vaughn has been in trouble over drugs. Back in May 2002, the 29 year-old officer failed a drug test and was transferred to Patrol and Reconnaissance Wing 10.

According to Navy officials, Vaughn is on â Å“temporary duty statusâ ? while legal proceedings continue.

The Navy lieutenant, who pleaded guilty to the drug smuggling charge in federal court in Seattle March 12, made a plea agreement with prosecutors. In the deal, Vaughn agreed to â Å“forfeitâ ? a 1997 Honda Accord and a 2004 Mercedes-Benz. Both vehicles were purchased from drug-selling profits, officials said.

Sadly, this is not an isolated case. More and more Navy officers are getting caught using and distributing drugs.

A case in point is that of Navy Lt. Cdr. Robert L. Loeh. In our earlier MCC story â Å“DRUG DEALING NAVY COMMANDER SENTENCED TO FIVE YEARS IN PRISONâ ? (see below) readers of this site learned that the former maintenance officer aboard the carrier U.S.S. Constellation was caught when his homosexual â Å“boyfriendâ ? â â€œ a low-ranking sailor â â€œ turned him in to the NCIS.

Loeh, a veteran of 21 years in the Navy, pleaded guilty to possession and distribution of the popular drug â Å“Ecstacy,â ? and is now serving hard time for his crimes.


 http://www.militarycorruption.com/vaughan.htm


----------



## RCA (4 May 2004)

I‘m guessing that anybody yelling/interupting a Base Commander while talking to the press should expect something to happen.

 as for MilitaryCorruption.com. They are alot like Scott Taylor but more pit bullish. In Canada, some comments made against individuals might be considered slander.


----------



## RCA (5 May 2004)

The reason I equated the two was because the sense of negativity each brings. They dig for the dirt, put their spin on it and let it go. If looking at the site in isolation, you get the feeling that no General/Colonel can be trusted and the little guy is getting screwed. I don‘t think its news, it think its sensationalism. 

   If you read the article about the MSgt above, they go in to depth how he was arrested in front of his seven year old, and how traumatized the son became etc, etc. (Almost a case for a lawsuit for pain and suffering). They blow the horn for free speech as if everyone has the right to interrupt their bosses with potential controversial comments. You don‘t have to be in the military to know you are putting yourself in the hurt locker. At least in the military, you not fired. 

Being fair minded and having a bit of common sense, I would say there is more to story then meets the eye. Are we getting the entire story, or just the spin...?


----------

